# Tools of the trade for tips



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

Here is a pic of my back seat. Tip jar with enough change if Inget a 20 and TripCam with tip option open as my sign.
I receive cash often but having the option to collect electronically helps too.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

Does TripCam pay ad revenue? Or only tips?


----------



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

They are rolling out the ability for us to sell advertisement also. We would get 80 percent of the revenue from the ads.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

What has your experience been with device and service?


----------



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

The device has made me more profitable and Alex is great to deal with.
[email protected]
Send him an email and get the info


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I think the email should be [email protected] (typo?)


----------



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

Yup thanks!!


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

Does the tablet have a SIM card in it, do you use wifi, or is it in offline mode?

Looks good!


----------



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

The original plan came with T mobile service ,contact [email protected] tripcam. com for current deal, not great with tech stuff if I go to explain it, I'll f it up lol


----------



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

Chuck Morris said:


> Here is a pic of my back seat. Tip jar with enough change if Inget a 20 and TripCam with tip option open as my sign.
> I receive cash often but having the option to collect electronically helps too.


Does the tablet comes with the dashcam or you need to buy it separately?


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

Uruber said:


> Does the tablet comes with the dashcam or you need to buy it separately?


It's a whole package. Check out their website.


----------

